# Aggressive Male Vizsla



## ClaireG (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, 
My husband and I adopted a 3 year old male Vizsla. We have discovered that he is rather aggressive towards other dogs, mostly males and puppies. Weirdly enough he is completely fine with my 16 month old male Aussie, we just keep toys and food away. 
We aren't sure what Kai's issues are. He was definitely not socialized much, if at all. He knows how to play nicely, with the bow and the running side by side but with the initial meet he growls then attacks. I squirt his bum with water and he will stop but he will just go up to the next dog and do the same thing. 
I understand it must be over whelming to go from no dogs to a lot of dogs (doggy daycare), how can I make him comfortable with this? Its not an issue of space, he is in an acre of fenced in land with 10-20 dogs. That we introduce slowly (1 at a time) but he still has aggression towards them. 
We were walking in the fields and he went up to an old Golden Retriever and growled, then I got a hold of him but he would have done more. 
We are going to get him a caged muzzle, for now, and he is signed up for a special behavior class for dogs with fears, aggression, and other issues. 
Does anyone have any ideas? We are already in love with him so we really want to make this work. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Vet check first, then train. 
Socialization is not about meeting dogs. A dog is perfect as it comes out the box. Wouldn't make any difference if it never net any other dog all it's life. They come with all the skills needed for proper communication deeply engrained in their genes.
An Asian dog who never met, can communicate perfectly with an American dog, any day. 

Problems arise around dominance, possessiveness and lack of proper basic training. 

Your adopted 3 month year old probably needs some TLC - obedience training. Aggression toward puppies is not something that is OK, tolerable or in passing. 

Vet check to rule out health issues, then train (bond first - that means basic treats training then ditch the treats and apply pressure when needed but do not make it personal or out of anger, always praise the dog After the correction) 

But, best to enlist a pro trainer's services. 

:'( sorry, if it sounds harsh


----------



## ClaireG (Jan 21, 2013)

Not harsh at all. Thanks. 
Not sure if it was a mistake or you misread or if it makes any difference to your answer but he is 3 years, not months. 
We have enrolled him in classes, behavioural, obedience and thinking either flyball or agility, my thoughts are more with agility as it is more a working together sport. 
Kai has been vet checked twice in the passed 2 weeks, he had to be vet checked when he was brought to my work and then again when he cut his knee jumping. No issues were found. 
He knows his basic commands, sit, down, stay come, heel, leave it and drop it. He is very responsive with them, even without treats. We are working with the leave it command for dogs... would that possibly work? 
Our issue with that now is that he really wants to meet other dogs since he hasn't been around them a lot. My other dog couldn't care less about seeing a random dog since he plays with dogs everyday. 
He does wag his tail when he meets another dog? Is that just a Vizsla thing? To always wag or is that a good sign?
Thanks for the help, we really appreciate it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes, I meant 3 years old. 
iPhone autocorrect drives me nuts sometimes. 

Fixed it, hahaha.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

An interesting way to meet dogs is to walk by and stop with you and the other owner in between the dogs. Stop for a second and move on. Do not let the dogs do what they naturally want unless they are calm and under control. 

I saw a YouTube video a while back, thought it was interesting.
If I find the link I'll post. 

And yes, it is a V thing. Mine wants to meet every dog on earth as well. Tail wagging and whole body wagging . Even stomping his feet. Funny, actually. 
I can see it can become frustrating, though. 

Walking away seems to be the only option. Perhaps next time will be better. Yanking at the training collar did not result in much for me.


----------



## ClaireG (Jan 21, 2013)

That does sound good. I have been watching a trainer named Victoria something. She is from England and I like her methods. 
He is doing really great with a Gentle Leader. What I have been doing is stopping with another dog and once he growls we move on. If he is too excited going up to the dog we turn around and walk 5 steps then turn around and walk towards the dog, if he gets too excited we turn around again and keep doing the same thing until he is calm, then once he meets sometimes he growls and we start the process again sometimes he wags and likes them, mostly if it's a girl. 
It is hard to find participants though.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm not a trainer,but I am a dog walker so I get lots of hands on experience with different dogs.
I've observed when i walk past dogs on a walk- (try to be calm,smile,let the dogs greet ,say hello and walk on past,all within seconds) If recall is the problem this will be the moment your dog will continue with the other dog,whether playing or getting lary!
In my book it's a recall ( basic ) problem.
If I have an adolescent or un socialized dog with me I try to cultivate the pack spirit,so he feels we're on a hunt or trek.. we all move in the same direction with purpose. This is the bond that forms over time.. ..Lots of time.not in one week or one 
month...
A relationship is a work in progress,whether it's with a dog ,a 
man or a skunk 
Most peeps who think their dog is attacking have never seen a dog attack. It is very rare. And nearly always you have time to 
avert the situation.
Personally I think putting a dog on the lead once you are in this 
situation is counterproductive,it seems to make the dog more 
stressed and anxious= aggressive. 
Anywhoo... my 2 penny worth. 
P.s. I don't rate doggy daycare that's limited to one venue :-\ 
How boring would that be? :-[ Get a good dog walker


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Our Vizsla is the same way. I read not to muzzle him around other dogs because if the other dog fights back, he won't be able to protect himself. Just something to think about!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I really doubt your V is aggressive. It sounds more like fear. Data had a good suggestion of just standing and chatting with the other dog owner for a few minutes. This normally gives the dogs time to work it out. I think moving on as soon as he growls is sending him the wrong signals.

Again...... I believe it is fear not aggression.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine do better if they are moving.
Standing around with nothing for them to do doesn't always work out on first meetings. We can start to have hair raised and hackles up. As soon as I give the command for them to take off its a different story. They are off hunting and could careless about posturing. The new dog if off with them and by the time they are through running, they are all one pack.
I think its just being around the other dogs (on or off leash) that lets them know there is no need to be defensive. If I walked my dog on leash and the other person did the same, the dogs get used to being around each other over time.


----------

